# Arcade Machines



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Arcade Machine Stand up Sit down Pool Tabletop Classic Bar top Upright Game 
Any comments on setting these up over there???


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Think you are already too late. Most every mall has a couple stores loaded with arcade type machines of all different types. Everytime I pass them, they seem to be filled with teenagers and young adults playing them. Seems to me that the market is already saturated. Just my observations & thoughts on it although I have done no checking as I would not be interested to set up something of this sort and am in no way claiming to know about this subject.. 

Fred


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

OK i was looking at getting the G/friend set up in the country maybe out side her home...need to work out is cost/income etc and which coins fit????


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a spot in the Binondo area that make these machines and they use refurbished X-Box as a hard drive but it comes loaded with games and I think the coins are 5 pesos but the cost of the machine is about 14,000 peso's, it might work with an internet cafe and add a pool table. If there's no internet spot near by this could work well but the costs will be with the technitian repairing things, but hey if she's in Manila the parts are there in China town or (Binondo).

I nearly bought a machine for my kids, they also come with movies. You could also sell rice by the kilo, diapers, you name it, add a store right next to it, that's what my neighbor does but he can't afford the internet cafe, he rented the machines but if you own them that's half the battle of cost. 

Another note they have whats called piso net or internet machines like this they take 5 peso coins and probably about the same costs, you gave me some idea's I might just buy a machine this year for the kids, it's either that or a desk top.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New Arcade Style Machines*



Glen48 said:


> Arcade Machine Stand up Sit down Pool Tabletop Classic Bar top Upright Game
> Any comments on setting these up over there???


Glen this looks new and more economical, it appears to have the flat screen monitor unlike some of the machine's they sell here, I like it, I'll have to keep my eye's open, can you PM the location where I can find a machine like this?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello
I found these on E bay but had remove due to company rules..Found a few here in Australia


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok will consider but nothing is easy


----------



## kingi (Aug 31, 2013)

Check out technology called "mame" using older hard drives and tv's. Best bet as far as cost cutting I think


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just wondering if there is money to be made???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> Just wondering if there is money to be made???


That depend on how weathy the local population is and how often you have to repair the machines. I'm they will get plenty of rough treatment. I think if the gf is in charge it will run until it breaks then become abandoned.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok They had a bike which had a flat tire so was parked..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cost vs profit*



Glen48 said:


> Just wondering if there is money to be made???


The cost of the machines could be roughly 14,000 - 30,000 depending on condition and if the XBox is new or used a Piso Net machine would be around 12- 14,000 pesos each a used pool table price would be between 12 - 20,000 depending on it's shape, pool sticks are from 500 - 1000 peso's depending upon quality. Each item would make about 5 peso's per game. Also add in the costs of the Internet plan and electricity.

Costs contiued: Piso net or internet machine, rough treatment on the key boards (300 - 500 pesos' each about 6 months), and mouses (150 - 300 peso's), the arcade machine's, cheap Chinese hand controlled and hand held video controllers (unsure of the price), gamblers banging on the Billiard table, bouncing your sticks they can't afford to buy, switching out the balls, board chalk, powder, stick chalk and new stick ends about 600 peso's every 6 months, new table top felt, bumpers and ball basket change will be around 5,000 pesos plus with labor at a minimum once or twice a year, depending upon how busy, the billiard table can make up to 300 peso's per day but it's a long day. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Think if you were selling drugs ..some one would under cut you over there


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*3rd world reality*



Glen48 said:


> Think if you were selling drugs ..some one would under cut you over there


It's a very tough spot to make money and if you don't get along with your neighbors (share food on birthdays and parties) they'll chase away your customers or keep their kids out of that spot. If you get along with your neighbors the wife or parent will come over and get the family member who is gambling away their dinner or wasting their money.

Drugs are a very big problem, we have two in-laws (had no idea they were selling) who will miss their 2nd Christmas celebration, they can't make the 40,000 peso bail and I won't give up the money to have them released.


----------

